# School Leaving Certificate



## hfawad

Hi
I am hasan moving to AD from Malaysia in Aug to join HCT college. My kids are in international school and schools in UAE require attestation from MOE Malsyai and FO and UAE embassy. Any one on this forum who gone through this process can guide me where to start
Regards


----------



## rayyou

This is how I did it.

- PRO got it attested by the MOE in Bahrain and then the UAE Embassy in Bahrain 
- PRO in the UAE went to the MOFA and got the last attestation before I submitted to the school.

It may be a different process for schools from outside the GCC though.


----------

